# Windscreen wipers for a Burstner Elegance 821g



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

The windscreen wipers on our Elegance are now a tad worn and need to be replaced. The washer nozzles are also useless and keep moving and the center pin works its way out changing the spray pattern.

I would like to change them to a set of wipers that have the washers built into the wipers.

Do any owners know of the type of blade used on the Elegance (is it a Fiat part?) and if its possible to get ones that have washers fitted to the blade that will fit the elegance?

I also lost the cap of my Gaslow during Christmas - anyone know where I can get a cheap replacment?

All the best

Andy


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Try wiperblades4u.co.uk. I have bought some for a Reno Master with built in jets. These were a 24" blade, I will measure my Aviano wiper later and see what size they are.
Gaslow do a cap.

Andy


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Tried the site suggested but it hasnt got Fiat Ducatto listed (not even sure if they are the ones fitted to a Ducatto (its an A class with a huge screen)

Anyone had this problem before, I really need to change them

Andy

PS Ive found the part I need on the Gaslow site but they dont sell direct it would seem, any one know where I can actually buy a cap online?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Andy,

Our Iveco Daily based motorhome has wipers with built in washer nozzles. Not sure of the size without looking, but may be a possibility for you to adapt. 

Regards,
John


----------

